# International internships?



## CalamityJaney (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone know of internships for paramedics that are comparable to working with Doctors Without Borders?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 29, 2013)

I am not sure about that one, but welcome to the forum and maybe someone else can help  PS: take it easy on this one guys, I know her


----------



## NJEMT95 (Jan 29, 2013)

Check out Project Medishare in Haiti. I know there are a few people on here who have gone.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 29, 2013)

Internships, no. Jobs, yes. I am pretty confident saying that there is no way a medic student could do their internship outside of the US. If you are already a medic, and looking to volunteer or work outside the US, there are options.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2013)

I believe your internship is designed to teach you the "proper way", to do things. If you go out of the country, like to Haiti… You will not be doing things "by the book". It was an excellent experience, but I had some field experience prior to going.

If you feel you want to experience another system, perhaps an internship in a very busy, very different system might be what you need.


----------



## MJG (Jan 29, 2013)

CalamityJaney said:


> Does anyone know of internships for paramedics that are comparable to working with Doctors Without Borders?



Are you looking for something like WARA? http://www.westafrican-rescue.com/

Cheers!


----------



## CalamityJaney (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Schulz! haha


----------



## CalamityJaney (Jan 29, 2013)

That makes sense. Now that I think about it, it seems kinda obvious now that you point it out. haha. Thanks!


----------



## CalamityJaney (Jan 29, 2013)

What about rugged jobs domestically? I am already working through my FEMA certs and have contacted my local AMR to be on the call list for national disasters, but I'd also like to train/work somewhere after I have finished my paramedic training that is more specifically geared towards my goal of international work.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jan 29, 2013)

CalamityJaney said:


> What about rugged jobs domestically? I am already working through my FEMA certs and have contacted my local AMR to be on the call list for national disasters, but I'd also like to train/work somewhere after I have finished my paramedic training that is more specifically geared towards my goal of international work.



You might be interested in a job with the National Park Service. Their medics do in park treatment (and transport in some places) in remote places where traditional ambulance equipment is sometimes not available.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 29, 2013)

The problem with remote is that she isn't going to get the experience she needs. Sure, you get good at MacGyver medicine, but you don't get the run volume and critical calls.


----------



## CalamityJaney (Jan 30, 2013)

I understand what you are saying. I am looking to work with AMR in the city while I finish my per-reqs, and hopefully a year or so after my paramedic licensing. I would like to get the wilderness type training as a compliment, not as a replacement.


----------



## CalamityJaney (Jan 30, 2013)

The reason I am asking now, before I am through with school, is that I am applying for scholarships which ask for a specific academic and career plan. I'm just trying to learn the ropes of what path I need to take to end up with the best training in order to reach my goal of working with international aid relief. 

I appreciate all of the information from everybody! I'd love to hear any other ideas or concerns anyone has.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 30, 2013)

Your completing the AAS Paramedic degree in Oregon right? 
Is AMR Portland still on a  hiring freeze with ALS?
Do you still have that big Van? ;-)

Not sure about internship but most international jobs like to see at least couple years experiences from what I have found. A lot of people have interesting plans like to go on to HEMS(Flight), Remote Medical, Cruise Ship Paramedic, Rapid Response, Critical care or Overseas contracting. Most of these things will require you get a job running 911 calls on an ambulance for at least a couple years or more. 

Your short term goal should ultimately be to start running 911 in a busy system ASAP. Once you collect a little field experience it will open up some new doors to some nontraditional paramedic jobs.


----------



## CalamityJaney (Jan 30, 2013)

Short term goal is to work at AMR. I attended a tour/recruitment lecture there over the summer. At the time they were not hiring from outside for ALS, but they were hiring for non-ALS, like wheelchair escorts. I'm waiting on a hip surgery before I can apply. Working is my number one priority as soon as I'm healed. I do expect to put in at least a few years domestically before trying to go outside the US.
One of the program coordinators at PCC, suggested Remote Medical International, so I'm looking into that. Like I mentioned, I am primarily researching my options so I can put together a comprehensive academic plan for my scholarship application.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 30, 2013)

But do you still have that Van? h34r:

I think some of the others listed some interesting things I was unaware of until reading this thread. Look into that stuff. However, as far as completing your field internship for Paramedic school, I think you might need to stick to a U.S. EMS 911 agency? As far as unpaid foreign internships after your a medic, yes you can find something as some of the other mentioned. Maybe they will post some more on here also if anyone is aware of any more.


----------

